#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Enlace com Intelbras APC 5M - Qual antena usar??

## gfqsw

Senhores, preciso fazer um enlace de 1Km visada limpa e perfeita, uma torre de 45m e outra de 18m, gostaria de usar o Intelbras APC 5M, preciso passar no mínimo 60Mb full em qualquer condição meteorológica, frio, calor ou chuva e com ping baixo. O link tem de ser robusto, mas não pode ser caro, senão colocaria rádios de frequência registrada.
Preciso do melhor custo X benefício.

Minha dúvida está em qual antena homologada usar.

Em um link parecido de 1.5Km uso dois Nanobridge de 25dbi, mas como este saiu de linha e não está tendo mais para comprar, caso o link pare terei de substitui-los por outro equipamento também homologado.

Grato a todos pelas opiniões.

----------


## gfqsw

> Da Intelbras tem: PTP 5GHz 2N MIMO 2x2 e CPE/PTP 5GHz 18dBi MIMO 2x2


Caro Arthur, pode passar os links desses equipamentos, por gentileza?

Preciso analisar o custo X benefício de adquirir equipamentos com antena integrada e sem antena, pois em caso de substituição por queima, talvez o sem antena integrada tenha uma melhor relação.

Grato.

----------


## gfqsw

> Se for usar realmente o APC 5M apesar de ser um canhao para matar maribondo eu usaria uma antena 2x2. Vai depender do cenario, do quanto quer pagar e da disponibilidade e aplicacoes que iram passar neste PTP.


Caro Benefonte, esse seria o enlace principal que sai da torre do provedor e vai até uma torre secundaria onde tem alguns POPs e enlaces para outras torres com mais POPs.

A antena teria sim de ser 2X2, mas gostaria de sugestões de antenas para usar nesse senário. Se gostar desse APC 5M, pretendo passar todos os enlaces usando ele, padronizando o que hoje é feito com Nanobridge.

Grato.

----------


## tcftelecom

APC 5 M mais uma dessas duas:

http://www.algcom.com.br/files/media...0-22-03-DP.pdf
http://www.algcom.com.br/files/media...0-29-06-DP.pdf

Melhor que este conjunto só partindo para licenciado.

----------


## gfqsw

> Entao, eu gosto dos APC 5M sao bons equipamentos em comparacao ao Rocket ele realmente passa mais banda e tem uma perfomance de PPS maior. No meu caso sempre uso Rocket Dish quando dar.
> 
> 
> Apesar de ser um enlance pequeno eu iria de Rocket Dish, é melhor ter sussego do que depois fica perdendo tempo. No nosso ramo tempo é dinheiro. Eu prefiro gastar mais dinheiro do que perder tempo.
> 
> 
> Vou dar um exemplo: hoje em dia as pessoas estao acostumadas com serviços de baixa qualidade e de demora no suporte tecnico. Na hora de instalar os equipamentos na torre é melhor voce gastar mais tempo montando, testando durante algum tempo do que ficar com latencia alta ou quedas.
> 
> 
> ...


Você está corretíssimo, invista em infra-estrutura e tenha sossego.

Notei que tem experiência com a linha Intelbras. Li alguns relatos sobre a dificuldade em configurar um PTP com esses equipamento. Seria muito diferente de um UBNT ou MK?

Para esse projeto que mencionei no início do tópico sobre o enlace de 1Km, o que me diz do APC 5M 18? Daria conta do recado, melhor que um par de Nanobridge M5 25?

----------


## gfqsw

> APC 5 M mais uma dessas duas:
> 
> http://www.algcom.com.br/files/media...0-22-03-DP.pdf
> http://www.algcom.com.br/files/media...0-29-06-DP.pdf
> 
> Melhor que este conjunto só partindo para licenciado.


Gostei da ideia.
Obrigado.

----------


## JonasMT

se a grana estiver curta dish + rb912 se tiver sobrando algcom + rb912.

----------


## gfqsw

> se a grana estiver curta dish + rb912 se tiver sobrando algcom + rb912.


Problema que a RB912 ainda não é homologada, já a Rochet Dish é.

----------


## gfqsw

> Os principios sao o mesmos, mas qualquer coisa manda MP que eu te ajudo. Eu gosto da APC 5M para ponto a ponto (por causa do PPS) e de alguns recursos na interface, o que tem contra é o conector que é N e o suporte a IPv6 que nao existe em nenhum produto da linha da Intelbras em parceria com a Deliberant.
> 
> 
> Nao gostei da montagem das alg com, posso ter pegado um lote com problemas ou algo do tipo mas nao vou gastar dinheiro para descobrir, entao: NAO RECOMENDO. 
> 
> Para ser sincero eu prefiro comprar um par de rocket dish um par de radome do que usar ALGCOM. Nao estou dizendo que é uma porcaria, só estou dizendo que a minha experiencia foi terrivel.
> 
> Neste video:
> 
> ...


Nessa ele matou a marca, até tinha me empolgado com ela, mas...
O refletor feito de fita ficou zuado.

----------


## gfqsw

> Eu não falo mal da Algcom não, vejo que são ótimas antenas e muitos tem resultados bons com elas.
> 
> Mas se for olhar bem a produção da Rocket Dish nos parece ser beem superior, sem falar da isolação entre as cadeias ser acima de 35dB.
> 
> Veja um desenho daquele disco que fica sobre o iluminador da antena.
> 
> Anexo 56847
> 
> Quem pode nos dar aula sobre isso é o mais conhecido @*rubem*, rsrs.


Mas a coisa não é só o disco e sim o "_conjunto da obra_".

Muitos devem mesmo ter obtido sucesso com essa antena, mas será que testaram o mesmo enlace com outra para comparar?

----------


## gfqsw

É nisso que estou pensando... Será que é exagero???

----------


## gfqsw

Duro que não tem antena menor nesse nível de qualidade. 25dbi estaria ótimo.

 :Dong:

----------


## JonasMT

Algcom é muitoo superior a rocket dish, má nem comparaçao é sao agua e vinho. Voce deve ter pego um lote com problema.

Testei em ambiente extramamente poluido, com dish nao cheguei a 70mbps em 22km, troquei por 2x algcom c/ caixa blindada. Mesmo radio mesmo canal 110mb ou seja praticamente o limite de processamento da rb912.

Se quiser mais cases só procurar nas comunidades no face. 

Quanto ao amigo tem um fabricante que fabrica de 25dbi a 2flex, sao boas? Nao sei nunca usei, mas é uma copia identica as dish

----------


## rubem

E se a preferencia é por Intelbras, por que não a APC Mach5?
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...3-dbi-mimo-2x2
Gostei dos testes:
http://www.fullwireless.com.br/downl...CH-5-teste.pdf

23dBi na antena, 23K PPS em pacote padrão (~1500B), 1Km devia ser tranquilo pra elas.

Ou tá sem homologação? Pra mim que tem. Não achei nada sobre o homologação dele, mas também não achei sobre a APC 5M ou sobre a APC 5M+.


Sobre a construção das Algcom, uma fita mal-colada numa antena dessa me diz que o engenheiro que fez a calibragem é lambão, só isso. A UBNT tem linha de produção com mais praxe nisso, o mesmo produto vai pro mundo todo então não precisa calibragens manuais no fim da linha, se todas as partes tem padrão de variação digamos de 0,1mm nas dimensões não vai precisar alterar nada no fim da linha. Antena manofaturada geralmente precisa mais ajustes, nem sempre quem faz o melhor ajuste tem mais habilidade manuais... tem ótimo engenheiro que é lambão pra caramba, aquele pessoal com mãos de alface que não só não conseguem desenhar um círculo num quadro como derrubam o Pilot e o quadro quando tentam...

Enfim, teria que ver o desempenho, como isso é area interna da antena não dá pra ser tão cri-cri como tudo, eu acho mais feia aquela solda mig grossa, a MEU ver deviam tornear a peça inteiriça ou pelo menos sobre a solda pra garantir alinhamento e evitar cavidades pra reflexos indesejados (Mas aí até as presilhas onde parafusa a tampa são um problema, se for caprichar em tudo a antena sai por R$ 5 mil, não adianta ser linda e perfeita se a manofatura custar tanto).

----------


## gfqsw

> Se usava Nanobridge 25dBi, porquê não usa Nanobeam?


Porque não são homologados.

----------


## gfqsw

> E se a preferencia é por Intelbras, por que não a APC Mach5?
> http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...3-dbi-mimo-2x2
> Gostei dos testes:
> http://www.fullwireless.com.br/downl...CH-5-teste.pdf
> 
> 23dBi na antena, 23K PPS em pacote padrão (~1500B), 1Km devia ser tranquilo pra elas.
> 
> Ou tá sem homologação? Pra mim que tem. Não achei nada sobre o homologação dele, mas também não achei sobre a APC 5M ou sobre a APC 5M+.
> 
> ...


O caso do APC Mach 5 é que tem antena integrada. Um par desses rádios custariam perto de R$2.500,00 com nota e se um queima lá se vão R$1.250,00. Já queimar antena só se cair um raio nela, sendo assim é só trocar o radio com um custo bem menor.

----------


## rubem

Se quiser arriscar solução integrada, põe aterramento no equipto, para-raios com fiação isolada da torre e num aterramento separado, e põe protetor de surto na lan tipo:
http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/2881...o-eletrico-pps
ou
http://www.lojaeletrica.com.br/prote...ept,17001.aspx
ou
http://www.winetwork.com.br/produtos...-al-cat5vw.php
Um em cada ponta do cabo ethernet, todos aterrados bonitinhos, com cabo blindado ou não, e suas chances de dano na solução integrada caem nuns 90%.

----------


## Marcelo_R

Bom dia Benerofonte, verifiquei seu relato acima e gostaria muito de conversar em pvt ( m[email protected]) para entender o que aconteceu no seu caso e podermos tomar as medidas corretivas internas para que isso não se repita. Ressalto que sempre primamos pelo atendimento aos nossos clientes, transparência nas relações e no aprendizado mútuo.

Com relação a qualidade posso citar que estamos em constante processo de melhoria dos nossos produtos, seja pelo desenvolvimento de novos materiais ( mais nobres, mais leves...), compra de novos equipamentos para teste e medição, desenvolvimento de novas soluções, investimento em melhorias fabris e também pela utilização de ferramentas de gestão e controle de qualidade, como é o caso da ISO 9001.

----------


## maxibelo

> Algcom é muitoo superior a rocket dish, má nem comparaçao é sao agua e vinho. Voce deve ter pego um lote com problema.
> 
> Testei em ambiente extramamente poluido, com dish nao cheguei a 70mbps em 22km, troquei por 2x algcom c/ caixa blindada. Mesmo radio mesmo canal 110mb ou seja praticamente o limite de processamento da rb912.
> 
> Se quiser mais cases só procurar nas comunidades no face. 
> 
> Quanto ao amigo tem um fabricante que fabrica de 25dbi a 2flex, sao boas? Nao sei nunca usei, mas é uma copia identica as dish


Ai não Jonas, você ja entrou com as ALGcom com tres vantagens a frente, ( Poluiçao, Radome , Cx Blindada), ai nao vale né..!!!

----------


## JonasMT

@*maxibelo*, aquela caixa é uma puta mao na roda mas tbm um tiro no é muito parafuso e apertada d+ da conta pra instalar o radio. Na bancada ja deu trabalho nao quero nem ver o inferno que é pra trocar em produçao kkkk

----------


## ccsandrade

Vá de APC 5M 18 - Sem medo.
Melhor Custo benefício para seu caso.
Ativando protocolo TDMA que é o ipool atingirá excelente resultado.
Utilizar antenas de 30 dbi para essa distância é exagero e perca de dinheiro.

----------


## tcftelecom

Não estou aqui para defender as antenas da ALgcom mas por experiencia,temos dois enlaces com algcom + APC 5 M onde instalamos primeiro com os Rockets ai trocamo para APC 5 M e ficou bom tanto que compramos um par de ALgcom em 8 GHZ e acabou me surpreendendo mesmo rendimento da RFS,mesmo enlace,mesma distancia e mesmas ODU,talvez como o amigo disse,demos sorte.

----------


## Route66

Olá... existe a antena de 25 dBi disco da 2 Flex. Pela distância desse enlace, seria o suficiente.

http://route66.com.br/produto.php?produto=9876

----------


## tcftelecom

Alguém já usou este produto conectorizado com esta antena,se sim nos passe os relatos de performance:

----------


## Marcelo_R

Pessoal, deixo abaixo alguns links com exemplos de enlaces realizados com antenas Algcom para quem está em dúvida sobre a performance do produto. Inclusive sugiro assistirem a apresentação da BRByte no MUM 2014 relatando um enlace de distância superior a 100Km. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater (50Km c/ 2x 90cm)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater (135Km c/ 2x 1,20m)


(palestra MUM 2014 - Case 135km)

----------


## gfqsw

> Olá... existe a antena de 25 dBi disco da 2 Flex. Pela distância desse enlace, seria o suficiente.
> 
> http://route66.com.br/produto.php?produto=9876



Caro Route66, grato pela dica.


Alguém aqui já usou essas antenas 2 Flex e poderia comentar sobre o desempenho e impressões?

----------


## ccsandrade

Essa antena de 25 dbi é uma boa solução.
Agora vamos ver os valores. . .

----------

